# Apple resources/people in St. Catharines?



## stand_1998 (Aug 13, 2003)

This is a two-part question:

1) Where in St. Catharines can I buy Apple products?
2) Who (from this board) is from St. Catharines?

Here is a list of resources for #1:
- FutureShop (Fairview Mall) sells Apple computers
- Vaxxine (Grantham S.)
- Brock Book Store (Brock University)


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Not sure where, but I might take time to drive down to the Buffalo Apple store just for kicks. Ask the Geniuses all the Q?s I had...  

H!


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I will go to Buffalo Some Day....

Don't know about St. Catharines {or Niagara}

But in Burlington -
http://WWW.CREATIVETECHNOLOGY.CA/About.html

3480 Fairview St. - Unit 10,
Burlington, ON.

I used to deal with the Downtown store... Very good service and price... They mainly dealt with Creative Agencies but they are chasing retail clients now


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

How could they have an Apple store in Buffalo and not Toronto?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

> How could they have an Apple store in Buffalo and not Toronto?


That is a little odd. I recall the rumors that the Carbon refit was going to be an Apple store. Not quite Apple - but very simple in it's layout. Maybe a crab apple?  Was there not a near confirmation of one in Toronto (Vaughn)???

H!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Actually I think I have posted on this topic... I am from St.Catharines (now I'm in Grimsby)... but am there at least once or twice a week.

There is MacOutpost... in St.Catharines. No stock to speak of but they can pretty much order you anything.

The Futureshop at the fairview mall has 14" iBooks and 17" i Macs in stock (as of today... I saw them).

The Brock Bookstore has carried Mac gear from time to time.

The Light Computer Center in Hamilton is a dedicated Apple retailer and usually has good stock.

The Apple Store in Buffalo at the Walden Galleria of course...

This link should point you the other noted Mac dealers in the GTA...

http://www.hummingbirdservices.ca/dealers.html


----------

